# Whats your fav tool bag/box and why?



## stoop14 (Feb 5, 2012)

Always looking to improve my storage/ organization!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

stoop14 said:


> Always looking to improve my storage/ organization!


I liked my veto bags..., buts it's super heavy with tools in it.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I like my husky bag/tote very heavy duty well organized but also quite heavy when loaded with tools about 40 pounds


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> I liked my veto bags..., buts it's super heavy with tools in it.


Great bags and they last I have had mine for 3 years


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have the Ridgid bag, red not orange. I don't see it on their website though.

David


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

manymany husky bags


----------

